# WARNING: /mnt/data was not properly dismounted



## trumee (Apr 28, 2017)

Hello,

Each time i do a poweroff of the server, i get a warning shown in dmesg

```
WARNING: /mnt/data was not properly dismounted
```

My /etc/fstab reads

```
/dev/gpt/WD /mnt/data ufs rw              0       0
```

Any idea why the drive is not being umounted correctly?

Thanks


----------



## Oko (Apr 28, 2017)

trumee said:


> Hello,
> 
> Each time i do a poweroff of the server, i get a warning shown in dmesg
> 
> ...


Do you know the meaning of those 0  0? Replace it with 1 2 and reboot but before you do that read man pages for fstab(5) and try to understand them.


----------

